# Lights in the sky and little green men (Hugh Ross)



## RamistThomist (Aug 19, 2019)

I've witnessed to more people through an interest in UFOs than I have by ambushing random strangers on the street and pumping them for a conversion experience. No, this book does not believe that ET is real. It makes a strong case against it. It ends up being a manual on spiritual warfare.

Samples and Ross cogently argue against any sort of “alien visitors” while acknowledging the reality of eye-witness reports. They are able to maintain this tension by reducing the question from “UFOs” to “residual UFOs” (RUFOs). With this move they are able to move the questions regarding abductees from the scientific realm to the spiritual realm. They are quite successful.

Samples and Ross suggest it might be better to speak of “UFO phenomena” rather than “UFOs.” 

1. It is hard to distinguish between UFOs and the phenomena.

2. Paradoxically, in attempting to define a UFO we are defining that which isn’t identified.

3. We can’t do a direct study of a UFO.

4. The meaning of the terms change over time.

Types of UFOs.

Most of the UFO sightings can be explained away. But that still leaves thousands of RUFO (residual UFO) sightings that aren’t so easily explained. Making matters worse, there is still overwhelming evidence against “extraterrestrials.” 

The problem with interstellar travel: 

Traveling at half the velocity of light, it would take nine years to reach the nearest star. But we aren’t going to the nearest star. We have to find an earth-like one that could support life. That would take at least fifty light years.

The faster you move through space, the more damage debris does to the craft. The slower you move, the longer it takes. That’s the insurmountable problem. If you armor the craft, then you need extra propellant. That makes the craft faster, which means you need more armor, which means you need extra propellant for the extra propellant.

Kenneth Samples does an excellent job outlining the supposed UFO experience, tying in “contactee” accounts with similar accounts by Swedenborg and Blavatsky. Ross and Samples note that the contactee accounts sound almost identical to demonic oppression. They end with a fervent evangelistic appeal.

Those who promote UFOs are almost always following occult literature from Blavatsky onward.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timmay (Aug 19, 2019)

I thought Michael Heiser’s documentary on this topic was interesting. He basically says today’s “encounters” are very similar to ancient encounters with demons, but framed for a modern technological society. Thus aliens in advanced star ships and technology. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RamistThomist (Aug 19, 2019)

Timmay said:


> I thought Michael Heiser’s documentary on this topic was interesting. He basically says today’s “encounters” are very similar to ancient encounters with demons, but framed for a modern technological society. Thus aliens in advanced star ships and technology.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Heiser is correct. All of the messages from "aliens" are basically recycled talk from Blavatsky.


----------



## Dachaser (Aug 20, 2019)

BayouHuguenot said:


> I've witnessed to more people through an interest in UFOs than I have by ambushing random strangers on the street and pumping them for a conversion experience. No, this book does not believe that ET is real. It makes a strong case against it. It ends up being a manual on spiritual warfare.
> 
> Samples and Ross cogently argue against any sort of “alien visitors” while acknowledging the reality of eye-witness reports. They are able to maintain this tension by reducing the question from “UFOs” to “residual UFOs” (RUFOs). With this move they are able to move the questions regarding abductees from the scientific realm to the spiritual realm. They are quite successful.
> 
> ...


Many now hold that it is demonic activity, calling it ultra terrestrials travel, from their reality into our physical one.


----------



## alexandermsmith (Aug 20, 2019)

Timmay said:


> I thought Michael Heiser’s documentary on this topic was interesting. He basically says today’s “encounters” are very similar to ancient encounters with demons, but framed for a modern technological society. Thus aliens in advanced star ships and technology.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Sounds interesting. What's the name of the doc?


----------



## Ed Walsh (Aug 20, 2019)

I don't think there is any life of any kind beyond Earth. Of course, if there is, then God created it for some reason. It doesn't just have to be there, because there is so much there there.


----------



## Timmay (Aug 20, 2019)

alexandermsmith said:


> Sounds interesting. What's the name of the doc?









It’s on FaithLife TV



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dachaser (Aug 20, 2019)

Timmay said:


> It’s on FaithLife TV
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What is interesting us that non Christian's such as John Keel and Jaques Vallee were saying same stuff 40 years ago!


----------



## RamistThomist (Aug 20, 2019)

alexandermsmith said:


> Sounds interesting. What's the name of the doc?



He's done several. He is best known for his debunking of Zechariah Sitchen. One of his youtube channels has some stuff on it. See below.


----------



## lynnie (Aug 20, 2019)

I'll have to get it. I read a study years ago and an international poll showed the majority of people expect aliens to save us before its too late. Yes, many people want to talk about this subject and bring it up.

I show them the part in Ezekiel 1 with the wheel within a wheel, eyes all around, etc. That hooks them. It sounds just like a UFO. Then I explain how Satan is a master of counterfeit and he is trying to counterfeit the throne of God. I've gotten into better more serious evangelism conversations with this subject the last couple decades than anything else. A pity really, I wish the open door to interest in scripture was with other subjects.

Reactions: Like 3


----------

